# help w/ DVD drive

## ReeferMac

I was hoping to find some help getting my DVD drive working. I have two IDE optical drives in the box. A standard CD-ROM disc is the first IDE device, the DVD-ROM/CD-RW drive is the second IDE device. Hard Disk's are SATA.

I looked through /var/log/everything to try to find a boot sequence, and sure enough... at least I think I did.

```

Mar  6 13:01:25 [kernel] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Mar  6 13:01:25 [kernel] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Mar  6 13:01:25 [kernel] VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0f.1

Mar  6 13:01:25 [kernel] ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

Mar  6 13:01:25 [kernel] VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

Mar  6 13:01:25 [kernel] VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Mar  6 13:01:25 [kernel] VP_IDE: VIA vt8237 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.1

Mar  6 13:01:25 [kernel]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe700-0xe707, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Mar  6 13:01:25 [kernel]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xe708-0xe70f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Mar  6 13:01:25 [kernel] hda: CD-ROM CCD-52X6S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Mar  6 13:01:25 [kernel] hdb: LITE-ON COMBO SOHC-4832K, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Mar  6 13:01:25 [kernel] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Mar  6 13:01:25 [kernel] hda: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM drive, 120kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Mar  6 13:01:25 [kernel] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Mar  6 13:01:25 [kernel] hdb: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

```

And I have the following lines in my /etc/fstab file:

```

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,user          0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1      /mnt/dvd        auto            nauto,rw,user           0 0

```

But I keep getting:

```
bash-2.05b# mount /dev/hdb /mnt/dvd

mount: No medium found

```

Any idea's? CD, DVD, doesn't matter... I can't seem to get them to see anything.

Thanks for the help.

- Mac

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ReeferMac,

You have a typo in /etc/fstab  - nauto in place of noauto.

What happens if you try the mount longhand

```
mount /dev/hdb /mnt/dvd -t iso9660 -o ro
```

and use a data CD.

----------

## ReeferMac

Hello Neddy, thanks for the help.

I tried that...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# mount /dev/hdb /mnt/dvd -t iso9660 -o ro
> 
> mount: No medium found
> ...

 

We'll see if changing the fstab and rebooting fixes things, but I did not have success. As an experiment, I tried placing a data CD in the CD-ROM drive and left the tray open (knoppix CD, FWIW). Typed in the command, except replaced /dev/hda for /dev/hdb (as should be the case, for my CD-ROM drive shows up as /dev/hda). Drive closed automagically, spun for a long time (several minutes).. came up w/ an error about wrong fstype... OK, /dev/hda is most definitely THAT CD-ROM drive. 

Ditto for the DVD-ROM/CD-RW drive.. door dutifully closed, light came on for all of about 10 parsecs, and it had determined no medium was found.  :Sad: 

Thanks again for the help.

- Mac

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ReeferMac.

Does the DVD spin up when you close the drawer/insert a data disk?

If not, the drive is dud - it never sees the disc.

Practice with a 'pressed' CD/DVD = DVD drives have at least two lasers. DVD writers have three.

With one dud laser, you will lose the ability to read either DVD or CD but probably not both.

----------

## ReeferMac

Thanks Neddy.

Yes, I've been using a commercially manufactured DVD (Finding Nemo) for my 'testing' purposes. Data disk in question is a CD-R w/ knoppix ISO.

I tried w/ both a data CD and a DVD.. both times, when inserted, I get activity lights on the front of the DVD drive. Long blink, blinkety blink, blink, blink, black.

Thanks again.

- Mac

----------

## Maedhros

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## ReeferMac

Shameless bump

Anyone? C'mon, 'ol Neddy's busy, can't be the only one helping me.  :Very Happy: 

Maedhros screwed me by moving into a busy forum, didn't he?

- Mac

----------

## lbrtuk

That entry in your fstab file means you don't have to type the full command every time. It should probably work if you just do

```
mount /mnt/dvd
```

letting the kernel autodetect the type of filesystem.

----------

## ReeferMac

Thanks for the help lbrtuk.

I tried that, still get the same answer? 

No medium found.

Think it's the laser as Neddy suggested it might be?

- Mac

----------

## lbrtuk

Right, I've had something similar to this - only the laser wasn't damaged, it was just covered in dust. In my case it was easy to disassemble and wipe the dust off with a qtip. I don't know how easy it would be to check for this in something as cramped as a dvd rom drive. You could try one of those furry drive cleaner disks.

----------

## ReeferMac

Thanks, I may give that a go. 

I got the drive as a refurb from my Sun dealer (had a shelf full of them...), so it could be harwdare... I'll see about getting it cleaned. Worst case, I'll break out the tiny screwdrivers.. it was a freebie anyways, so if I break it, no loss!

Thanks again.

- Mac

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ReeferMac,

Try reading the drive without mounting anything.

```
hexedit /dev/<dvd_device>
```

block reads.

Don'y use a DVD for testing as the UDF filesystem starts a long way down the disc.

Are you using (or trying to use) SCSI emulation?

----------

## ReeferMac

Thanks Neddy.

I tried.. used a commercially stamped Audio CD... no medium found. Drive's b0rked, ain't it?

Dunno if I'm doing scsi emul... I tried to use the SCSI SATA drivers, if that's what you mean?

- Mac

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ReeferMac,

You should not be using SCSI SATA driver s for this burner.

Its either IDE or SCSI Emulation.

SCSI Emulation allows you to attach an IDE device (logically not electrically) to the SCSI kernel driver.

This allows the use of some SCSI commands to those IDE devices that understand them.

This group of devices are the ATAPI devices, ATAPI being cut down SCSI.

If your CD /DVD appears as /dev/hdX, thein you are using it as an IDE device

----------

## ReeferMac

Thanks Neddy. OK, so the fact that it ID's as /dev/hdx tells us it's seeing it w/ the proper drivers, Etc.... so we're sure the software's talking to it right... but the damned thing won't listen.

So after I pop the case and quadruple check the cabling is properly connected.... it's safe to vote it's b0rked?

- Mac

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ReeferMac,

I'm afraid so.

Do not attempt to operate the drive while its in bits. It conatins a selection of infra-red lasers.

You can't see them but they can still damage your eyesight.

----------

## ReeferMac

Thanks Neddy! At least I can stop wasting my time on this one!  :Laughing: 

Thanks again for all the help everyone.

- Mac

----------

